

The New Kindle DX "Graphite" - ComputerGuru
http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Reading-Graphite-Globally-Generation/dp/B002GYWHSQ/ref=amb_link_353432582_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=07JM1BKK9EPV020XT1YD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1268368262&pf_rd_i=507846

======
shajith
I'm tempted to buy a Kindle, especially with the Woot deal on the Kindle 2. I
tried a Kindle at work the other day, and I couldn't help but notice the
'flashing' of the screen when I move to a new page. I'm talking about this
thing it does where the screen gets erased and redrawn, a process that seemed
to take 1-2 seconds. I thought that was quite.. awkward. Kindle users: does
that bother you when reading? Or is it something you don't notice at all
during normal operation? (Or even non-existent on current models, maybe).

~~~
fudgie
It's never bothered me. After a short while you learn to start turning the
page a bit before you're done reading the current page, and the actual page
turn happens just as you're ready for it.

------
tallanvor
I've been hoping that they would release a new version of the DX. Alas, the
one feature that I want - next and previous page buttons on the left side,
isn't there. I realize lefties only make up about 10% of the population or so,
but that's still 30 million potential customers in the US alone that they
missed a chance to make the device more attractive for.

~~~
microtherion
You could turn the device by 180 degrees. The orientation flips automatically,
or you can lock it that way.

It makes keyboard access very awkward, of course, but for reading it should
not really matter.

~~~
tallanvor
That's an interesting thought. I've never considered whether or not the auto-
orientation would let you flip the device 180 degrees. Have you actually tried
this, or is it just a theory? :)

~~~
microtherion
Just tried it with auto-orientation, and it worked. I generally keep auto-
orientation off, but I knew that you can manually lock in all 4 orientation.

------
isani
Amazon's definition of "global wireless" apparently doesn't include Finland.
The whole country is a conspicuous patch of white on the coverage map.

This seems weird – Finland has a densely built 3G network and Amazon has
coverage over practically all of Europe. The only explanation I can think of
is that they couldn't make a deal with the local operators.

~~~
nedrichards
I believe Amazon use AT&T's roaming relationships rather than having to do
deals with operators in each country, so the device is always using roaming
data when it's not in the USA, thus the reason they turn off some of the
features that use more bandwidth for international users.

~~~
isani
Okay, that would explain it. Turns out that AT&T has no data roaming in
Finland, at least according to this list:
[http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/international/dataconnect-...](http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/international/dataconnect-
global.jsp)

It's AT&T who doesn't have a deal with Finnish operators and not Amazon, then.
I still have to wonder why, though.

------
Herring
> _better contrast_

As a former kindle dx owner, I don't see that this changes anything. The real
problem is the glacial refresh rate, which means the iPad is still a much
better reader.

~~~
WorkerBee
The kindle uses ePaper, which as you say has the disadvantage of a slow
refresh rate, but the advantage that it is better visible in strong light.

Do you find that this trade-off is in the iPad's favour? i.e. that you never
read in strong light, but all the books that you read require animation?

~~~
Herring
Easily in the ipad's favor, yes. You encounter problems with the refresh rate
when trying to read somewhat more complex books, eg anything that requires
flipping back/forth, or large scanned books. Then the kindle browser is
horrible, & I've been downloading educational videos from iTunes, etc. Id go
as far as to say the kindle is only good for novels.

But yeah, the iPad glare is pretty bad, I have to read indoors.

------
marcocampos
The Kindle DX is way overpriced. It should cost $250 at most. The iPad and the
coming Android tablets changed everything.

~~~
ComputerGuru
My problem isn't with the initial cost. But I honestly don't see myself paying
10 dollars for _fake_ (well, you know what I mean) version of books that I can
get used from the corner bookstore for a dollar or two.

Give me a selection of books older than 5-10 years at a discounted price
(hint: the same cost as a new paperback at the time of release is NOT
discounted), and charge me whatever you want for the Kindle itself.

------
ericz
Amazon is really aggressively pushing their Kindle platform. We've got the
Android app just released, the price reduction of Kindle 2 to undercut the 3g
Nook, the new improved and sleeker looking DX, and new Kindle 2's are $155 on
Woot today.

That's all in about a weeks time.

